# El Shaarawy subito in gol con il Monaco, contro il Psv. Video.



## admin (17 Luglio 2015)

Debutto con gol per Stephan El Shaarawy. L'ex rossonero, nella giornata di oggi, ha debuttato con la maglia del Monaco in un'amichevole contro gli olandesi del Psv. Il Faraone è entrato al 63' ed all'85' ha segnato il gol del 2-1 per i suoi. Il match è finito 3-1 per il Monaco.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Dany20 (17 Luglio 2015)

Spero che sia il primo di tanti. Forza El Shaa!


----------



## il condor (17 Luglio 2015)

ce ne pentiremo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Debutto con gol per Stephan El Shaarawy. L'ex rossonero, nella giornata di oggi, ha debuttato con la maglia del Monaco in un'amichevole contro gli olandesi del Psv. Il Faraone è entrato al 63' ed all'85' ha segnato il gol del 2-1 per i suoi. Il match è finito 3-1 per il Monaco.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Sono contenta per lui ma non cambierò mai idea, il giocatore potrà pure fare una stagione con 20 gol ma è stato giusto cederlo le motivazioni sono tutto e il giocatore al Milan le aveva esaurite.


----------



## Butcher (17 Luglio 2015)

Sono sicuro che lo rimpiangeremo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

El Shaarawy, è bravo già di suo , non un fenomeno. , ma è un buonissimo giocatore, che inserito nell' organizzatissimo Monaco di Jardim potrà fare delle grandi cose, infortuni permettendo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Luglio 2015)

è un fenomeno, ve l'avevo dtt k diventerà 1 kampione xdxd u.u


----------



## il condor (17 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> è un fenomeno, ve l'avevo dtt k diventerà 1 kampione xdxd u.u



non è un fenomemo, è solo un buon giocatore. Per quanto mi riguarda prima dobbiamo cedere i bidoni e poi valutare se cedere o meno i buoni giocatori. Davanti io avrei fatto fuori prima cerci e matri.


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

Oddio, nessuno se n'è ancora uscito con ''sotto porta, gol alla Destro, pippa ecc''?


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Oddio, nessuno se n'è ancora uscito con ''sotto porta, gol alla Destro, pippa ecc''?



I gol di Destro , sono peggio dei gol davanti porta a Fifa


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Luglio 2015)

Io ricordo le parole di Buffa.Credevo in lui, al Milan ha avuto troppe chance ed ha sempre fallito.Gli auguro tutto il bene del mondo perchè è un bravissimo ragazzo!Spero davvero che diventi un crack clamoroso, ma la vedo dura.


----------



## albert (18 Luglio 2015)

Torres 2. l'1 partito e ha iniziato a segnare.....il 2 (El Sha).....partito.....prima partita....GOL!!! Bravo El Sha!!! Fatti rimpiangere dal Condor rossonero....che intanto vende l'ennesimo giovane talento: Verdi! L'ItalianMilan è sempre più vicino e sempre più convinto che Galliani lavori per altri. Complimenti alla Juve, invece, per come si muove: Witsel lo vuole e se è decisa lo prende e lo paga mentre il pinguino (altro che condor)....buffo ne ha parlato da mesi...come J.M. e come Kon. senza prenderne uno. Ma quanto si decide Barbara a mandarlo a ca....? Guarderemo la televisione ancora per 2 anni purtroppo.....ma come diceva la volpe? Tanto è acerba e noi cosa diciamo? Tanto il calcio è marcio!


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (18 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> I gol di Destro , sono peggio dei gol davanti porta a Fifa



nn hai visto quelli di Bacca allora...


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> nn hai visto quelli di Bacca allora...



No ,perchè ?


----------



## Jino (18 Luglio 2015)

Sono ovviamente contento per lui...


----------



## pazzomania (18 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Debutto con gol per Stephan El Shaarawy. L'ex rossonero, nella giornata di oggi, ha debuttato con la maglia del Monaco in un'amichevole contro gli olandesi del Psv. Il Faraone è entrato al 63' ed all'85' ha segnato il gol del 2-1 per i suoi. Il match è finito 3-1 per il Monaco.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post





Dany20 ha scritto:


> Spero che sia il primo di tanti. Forza El Shaa!





il condor ha scritto:


> ce ne pentiremo.



Godo e goderò ad ogni gol, pure quelli nelle amichevoli.


----------



## Brain84 (18 Luglio 2015)

Vedremo nel corso di questa stagione, se il cambio di modulo intrapreso dal Mister, darà i frutti sperati. Ormai il Faraone nel 4-3-1-2 non centrava nulla. Facile dire cedi Matri e Cerci, ma l'unico ad avere ancora mercato nonostante i suoi molteplici infortuni, era lui e per 17mln è stato giusto cederlo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Luglio 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Vedremo nel corso di questa stagione, se il cambio di modulo intrapreso dal Mister, darà i frutti sperati. Ormai il Faraone nel 4-3-1-2 non centrava nulla. Facile dire cedi Matri e Cerci, ma l'unico ad avere ancora mercato nonostante i suoi molteplici infortuni, era lui e per 17mln è stato giusto cederlo.



"Sa solo rientrare sul destro" (cit)... Quello è un gol da centravanti, punta o seconda punta. E' un cecchino sotto rete, fargli fare il terzino ma anche l'ala o la mezzala era una pretesa da folli, vedremo come verrà impegato in Francia


----------



## Nicco (18 Luglio 2015)

Sarò cinico, nel momento in cui si romperà di nuovo tireremo tutti un sospiro di sollievo. 
Non per gufarla a stephan, gli auguro il meglio.


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Sono contenta per lui,spero faccia molto bene nel Principato.


----------



## robs91 (22 Luglio 2015)

Non penso proprio che rimpiangerò El Shaarawy.Mai piaciuto.
Avevo dubbi sulle sue capacità anche nel momento in cui segnava a raffica,perchè, oltre ai gol, faceva poco a livello offensivo.Da un'ala,infatti, mi aspetto anche altre qualità(dribbling,assist, ecc) che l'ex crestato non possiede.O almeno al Milan non le ha dimostrate.


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Non penso proprio che rimpiangerò El Shaarawy.Mai piaciuto.
> Avevo dubbi sulle sue capacità anche nel momento in cui segnava a raffica,perchè, oltre ai gol, faceva poco a livello offensivo.Da un'ala,infatti, mi aspetto anche altre qualità(dribbling,assist, ecc) che l'ex crestato non possiede.O almeno al Milan non le ha dimostrate.



I veri problemi di questo ragazzo sono tre:

Il primo di natura fisica, ha un ginocchio che cigola dai tempi delle giovanili, un problema sorto nel periodo dello sviluppo, dovrebbe operarsi ma è chiaro si attenda perchè spesso un'operazione poi limita la tua carriera. Il Milan lo sa bene e non ha certo voluto arrivare al punto di non ritorno. 

Secondo, assolutamente di natura mentale. Con noi dopo quei sei mesi d'oro è entrato in un vortice dal quale non è più uscito. La pressione e le aspettative sono sempre state troppo alte, da lui ci si è continuato ad aspettare il bomber che non è ne mai sarà. Cambiare aria era obbligo, per entrambi. 

Terzo, limitato tatticamente, ti obbliga a giocare con il tridente e se non sei decisivo prima o poi vieni fatto fuori. Per due anni s'è fatto il modulo su misura per lui, ha tradito le aspettative ed una terza chance non gliela si è data. Cambio modulo e quindi il ragazzo diventa un pesce fuor d'acqua.


----------

